
Show HN: DunGen – An Infinite Roguelike Made in Unty - Akshat412
https://github.com/Akshat412/DunGen
======
deathWasp271
Hey, it is a neat game. Definitely loved the art-style and the music. I would
love to see where it goes.

With that said, a few things I would note:

1) The controls feel restrictive at times. When the enemy is right next to me,
the enemy has a much easier hitting me. If the enemy corners me against a
wall, they can easily land multiple hits before I can fight back (which is
also how I died).

2) The sword can hit through walls. This is probably a bug, but when the enemy
is another room but right next to the wall common to both rooms, I can easily
hit him without taking damage.

3) This happened just once, but apparently, the command for move RIGHT got
stuck. The player kept moving right, even when I lifted the key. I couldn't
replicate this, so it might be one of the accidents that happen once every 100
times.

~~~
Akshat412
Hey deathWasp271, thanks so much for checking it out! Addressing your notes:
(1) Ya the combat gets unbalanced if enemies gang up on you. I was thinking of
maybe adding a spell that would apply a force on all enemies surrounding you,
pushing them away. (2) It's not a bug so much so as a mechanic I couldn't
solve. When I added a hit-box around the sword, it started behaving weird
around the walls, but without said hit-box it became impossible to stop the
sword from going through walls. So, I just decided to keep it. Still thinking
of a way to solve it. (3) Were you playing the browser version or the
downloaded one? The browser version has a bunch of weird physics and mechanics
bugs that I'm still working on solving.

Again, thank you so much for checking it out! Cheers!

~~~
deathWasp271
Yeah, I was playing the browser version. That was probably it. By the way,
this might seem like a noob question but how did you get started with
procedural generation? What would you suggest if I wanted to get started with
it?

------
buchanae
Cool! Took me a couple minutes to figure out that I click the mouse to swing
the sword. Before that, I had tried just about every keyboard button. Only
while going to click "quit" did I realize that the mouse swings the sword.

Playing the WebGL version on a macbook air, in Firefox, by the way.

